# Windshield Fogging/Frosting Problem In Winter



## bigworm9000 (Dec 13, 2010)

I have an '08 Jetta and this winter all windows started to fog/frost up while driving. Even with the defrost on high at the warmest setting. The only way to minimize the fogging/frosting problem is to crack window or sunroof. What causes this? It is almost unbearable to drive in the winter here having a window open. PLEASE HELP ME!!!!


----------



## r1900 (Nov 6, 2010)

you don't have the air recirculate button activated i hope 
VW site might be able to help you as well 
http://owners.vw.com/vww/jetta/about_your_vw/comfort/climatic_heating_and_cooling.html


----------



## targa (Nov 24, 2003)

Are your rugs/mats wet? If they are, they will continue to fog inside w/s
Tom


----------



## Tachophilliac (Apr 11, 2008)

Turning on the AC will take the moisture out of the air and therefore reduce/elminate the condensation (fogging) on the windows.


----------



## quality_sound (May 20, 2002)

Tachophilliac said:


> Turning on the AC will take the moisture out of the air and therefore reduce/elminate the condensation (fogging) on the windows.


Bingo! I also like to leave recirculate on with the A/C since it will speed up removing any moisture in the cabin rather than pulling in outside air that may be more humid than the cabin air. Just don't do it for extended periods. It can make you drowsy.


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

If his '08 is anything like my '04, the recirc will not activate when the knob is on defrost. It should only allow outside air with defrost on.

of course this is with the knobs...not sure how the climatronic works.

If the windows fog while driving, it sounds like there is excessive moisture in the car.


----------



## quality_sound (May 20, 2002)

On my 04.5 Passat and my wife' 05 GLI the recirc button would turn off automatically when I turned it to defrost but you could turn it back on if you turned back off of the defroster just a tad. 

I believe climatronic will turn the A/C on automatically when the defroster is on. A lot of cars do, actually.


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

right...there is nothing that prevents me from turning on the "A/C" button to turn on the compressor to help remove moisture from the air.

but if I wanted to dehumidify the inside air, I would need to turn the knob off of defrost.

The temp dial could be at any position.


----------



## bigworm9000 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the input. I checked the floor mats and they are dry. I checked the cabin filter and it is dry (my local VW dealer said to do this). I have it in a heated garage which should dry everything out and I still have a problem. the windshield is brand spankin' new (I saw in a similar thread a dirty windshield may cause a problem). I am continuing to look for a solution....


----------



## northernsand (Dec 2, 2011)

*Same problem*

Did you figure anything out? I just posted about the same exact problem, then I came across your thread.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ide-windows-inside-fogging-during-wet-weather


----------



## targa (Nov 24, 2003)

2 more thoughts: Do you have a leak in your heater core? loosing coolant or a oily mist on w/s

do you get a strong blast of air directed at the w/s? if not, mabe the doors that divert airflow are not working

Tom


----------



## jonedal (Mar 14, 2010)

*foggy windows*

Sounds as if the heater core is leaking, Does it smell as if a sweet smell like bannas (g12 coolant smell)?


----------



## northernsand (Dec 2, 2011)

I wonder too if any of these solutions worked for him. 

I'm actually starting month #3 with this issue on my car. My thread is here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ide-windows-inside-fogging-during-wet-weather


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

have you tried using Damprid?

This should help draw moisture out of the air and trap it in the special container. Now, whether or not it will keep moisture off you windows, I don't have that answer, but Damprid will pull moisture out of the air.

It's winter again and on really cold mornings I get some frosting on the inside, lower portion of the windshield near the dash. I don't know what causes this and it doesn't happen on the wife's Pathfinder (both cars parked outside).


----------



## northernsand (Dec 2, 2011)

When it was new, fresh out of the package, it worked for the first day. It didn't work the second day. So that would be about $4 or $5 a day to try to solve it that way 

Someone who just posted on the other thread noticed that on his car, a ventilation vent in the trunk had a major sized gap around it. My car is still in the dealership so I haven't had a chance to look at that. He said that caulking around it solved his problem though.


----------

